# Need to buy GAMEPAD with Steam/Windows 8.1 Support + CHEAP



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

How is this gamepad: Enter E-GPV Gamepad - Enter: Flipkart.com

It has a 1000 rating with an avg of 4.1 and is only 230Rs [Snapdeal gives for 165rs but i'll pay the premium for flipkart service ]


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have used this. And it is pretty decent. If you are used to a PS3 or Xbox controller, you will find the keys a bit hard to press. But the analogs are good. To get 100% support in games, you need to use some third party patch / driver to make this recognized as an xbox controller by your PC, because some games like FIFA support trick stick only on xbox and logitech controllers.

cons: I had a hard time playing AC3, because the analog sticks allowed me to move my character in only 8 directions and not 360 degress. I had that wierd issue with AC3, but I was regularly playing FIFA and NBA with that controller.

It is worth Rs 230. Get it if u are on an extreme budget and want a controller asap.

Bottom line : A good one for playing sports / fighting / racing games. But not good enough for playing 3rd Person Action/Adventure games.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> I have used this. And it is pretty decent. If you are used to a PS3 or Xbox controller, you will find the keys a bit hard to press. But the analogs are good. To get 100% support in games, you need to use some third party patch / driver to make this recognized as an xbox controller by your PC, because some games like FIFA support trick stick only on xbox and logitech controllers.
> 
> cons: I had a hard time playing AC3, because the analog sticks allowed me to move my character in only 8 directions and not 360 degress. I had that wierd issue with AC3, but I was regularly playing FIFA and NBA with that controller.
> 
> ...



I am not used to any type of controler 
I don't play sports/figthing/racing games lol. I wanted the controller especially for Batman Series and AC series and Skyrim 

Any other controller suggestion under 500RS max? [for 3rd person/action/adventure]


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn flipkart is blocked at work. I ll search for some good one after I go home


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 29, 2013)

These cheap gamepads will serve the purpose but requires you to install patches and additional 3rd party drivers from the internet in order to use it in a full fledged manner.
As far as the quality and control is concerned , it's what you will get for the price.
The controls can sometimes go haywire , and is not so smooth. You can play simulators but not the games that require accuracy.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

Use can use Xbox 360 controller emulator for these controllers.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Use can use Xbox 360 controller emulator for these controllers.



X360e to be precise.


----------



## ratul (Oct 31, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> X360e to be precise.



****x360ce*


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 31, 2013)

ratul said:


> ****x360ce*


 
Woops


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Nov 4, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> I have used this. And it is pretty decent. If you are used to a PS3 or Xbox controller, you will find the keys a bit hard to press. But the analogs are good. To get 100% support in games, you need to use some third party patch / driver to make this recognized as an xbox controller by your PC, because some games like FIFA support trick stick only on xbox and logitech controllers.
> 
> cons: I had a hard time playing AC3, because the analog sticks allowed me to move my character in only 8 directions and *not 360 degress*. I had that wierd issue with AC3, but I was regularly playing FIFA and NBA with that controller.
> 
> ...



Does xbox 360 controller support 360 degrees rotation?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 4, 2013)

I dont know if it is actually 360 degrees, but with that cheapo joystick i wasnt able to move my character with so much fluidity


----------

